# Neue Maus als G500 ersatz :D



## CyberLotus (28. Mai 2012)

Moin, bzw Guten Abend liebe Community,

Ich will mir eine neue Maus kaufen, kann mich aber nicht zwischen:

Corsair Vengeance M90 Performance MMO und RTS Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Razer Naga Special Edition Molten Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und der 

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...QP76/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338159179&sr=8-1

entscheiden.

Momentan "fahre" ich auf meiner Logitech G500, möchte aber einfach etwas neues.

Spiele eigendlich nur shooter und demnächst dann hoffentlich D3.

Wenn ihr mir noch andere Mäuse empfiehlen könnt, immer her damit 


mfG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Mai 2012)

Die Razer Naga durfte ich mal anspielen und sie hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, aber sie soll Qualitätsprobleme haben.
Mein absolutes Objekt der Begierde ist momentan die Roccat Savu (auf der RPC angespielt und ).
Roccat Savu Gaming Mouse, USB (ROC-11-600)
Wichtig ist probegrabbeln!
Ansonsten könntest du dir die "üblichen Verdächtigen" von Zowie, die Razer Deathadder und die Logitech G400 mal ansehen.


----------



## CyberLotus (28. Mai 2012)

Die Savu und die Deathadder gefallen mir ganz gut, ansonsten finde ich die Corsair M60 immernoch ganz cool.... werd jetzt mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen ;D


Danke schonmal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2012)

Hast du bei den von dir genannten Mäusen schon die Hand probe gemacht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

Immere erst Probefassen und dann kaufen, die Savu soll ganz gut sein


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Mai 2012)

Jupp!
Wenn man bei einer Maus dann das Gefühl hier hat:
At Last, My Arm Is Complete Again - YouTube
Dann hat man die Richtige gefunden.
Ansonsten kannst du alle drei mal bei einem Händler bestellen und dann zwei später zurückgeben!


----------



## Combi (28. Mai 2012)

razer macht minderwertige mäuse..habe von jeder die es gibt 2 stück(freundin braucht auch eine^^)...
jede hatte nach 1-1,5 jahren nen defekt,sogar die sauteuren mambas...nie wieder razer...

haben jetzt roccat kone+-mäuse....nur geil!
quali,bedienung,menue...einfach super...
nur noch roccat..und der service,falls du fragen oder probs hast,traumhaft....
sind beide shooterzocker und die kone+ ist ideal..
mittlerweile haben 6 mann aus unserem clan auf roccat umgesattelt.....alle sehr zufrieden...


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (28. Mai 2012)

@TE 

Also ich kann dir auch nur die M60 empfehlen 
Die Maus liegt sehr gut in der Hand,der Laser ist sehr gut und Präzise und die Snipertaste ist auch ne geile Sache


----------



## CyberLotus (28. Mai 2012)

Wie funktioniert die/ was ist das?


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (28. Mai 2012)

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Corsair » Corsair Vengeance M60 Performance Gaming Mouse

Mit der Snipertaste senkst du mit einem klick die DPI auf niedrigste stufe


----------



## zeldafan1 (28. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Razer Naga durfte ich mal anspielen und sie hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, aber sie soll Qualitätsprobleme haben.
> Mein absolutes Objekt der Begierde ist momentan die Roccat Savu (auf der RPC angespielt und ).
> Roccat Savu Gaming Mouse, USB (ROC-11-600)
> Wichtig ist probegrabbeln!
> Ansonsten könntest du dir die "üblichen Verdächtigen" von Zowie, die Razer Deathadder und die Logitech G400 mal ansehen.


 
/signed

Von der M60 als Lasermaus würd ich eher abraten.


----------



## CyberLotus (28. Mai 2012)

Warum denn der empfehlt sie, der andere nicht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Mai 2012)

Manche Leute halten Laser-Mäuse für nicht empfehlenswert! (was m.M. nach nicht ganz richtig ist)
Optische Mäuse sind i.d.R. weniger störanfällig, aber wer seine Maus gut behandelt sollte keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## vvoll3 (28. Mai 2012)

Das liegt daran dass der ADNS-9500 Accel hat und der PTE den Z-Axis Bug, und der Rest (6010 etc.) meist eine niedrige Max Speed.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2012)

Ich wefe auch nochmal die Zowie AM GS und die Razer DA in den Raum.

Der Senosr der Savu ist wohl identisch zu dem der AM.


----------



## vvoll3 (28. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Senosr der Savu ist wohl identisch zu dem der AM.



Selbes Modell, nur verwendet die Savu eine neue SROM und die AM eine Kingsis Linse mit der normalen SROM.


----------



## CyberLotus (31. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade ne menge gutes über die sterlseries Xai gelesen, wie stehts mit der?


----------



## ad_ (31. Mai 2012)

Logitech G400: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Zowie EC1 eVo: Zowie EC1 eVo Pro Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Zowie EC2 eVo: Zowie EC2 eVo Pro Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB | Geizhals.at Deutschland (kleiner als die EC1)


----------



## JeyPl0t (31. Mai 2012)

Ich würde von der M90 abraten. Die Seitentasten sind schwer zu erreichen und man verwechselt sie oft. Aber das ist bestimmt von Hand zu Hand unterschiedlich^^


----------



## CyberLotus (31. Mai 2012)

Wieso sollte ich voner G500 auf ne G400 wechseln???
Wie steht den. Mit der Steelseries Xai, wie ist die?


----------



## Skeksis (31. Mai 2012)

Weil die G400 die bessere Maus ist??? (Drei Fragezeichen scheinen sich zu gehören!!!) Eins elf.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (31. Mai 2012)

Ob nun die G500 oder die G400 die besser Maus ist liegt sicher an jedem selber.

Hatte lange lange iene G5 (heißt ja jetzt G400) das Mausrad hat dann nach treuen 5 Jahren ein paar Macken bekommen, damit konnte man halt dann nicht mehr zocken dann hab ich mir eine G500 geholt und bin genauso zufrieden wie mit meiner G5.


----------



## vvoll3 (31. Mai 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Ob nun die G500 oder die G400 die besser Maus ist liegt sicher an jedem selber.



Objektiv gesehen nicht, denn nur die G400 bietet eine 1:1 Überstzung der Bewegungen.


----------



## zeldafan1 (4. Juni 2012)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich voner G500 auf ne G400 wechseln???
> Wie steht den. Mit der Steelseries Xai, wie ist die?


 
Die G400 ist besser als die G500, auch wenns komisch klingt. Die G500 hat einen Lasersensor mit Accel und ist schwerer. Die Xai ist eine Lasermaus und im Vergleich mit der Sensei auch ein ganzes Stück schlechter (Xai hat Bootbug, Sensei neue SROM). Ansonsten eben die Standardkandidaten von Razer (Deathadder), Zowie (AM oder EC eVo) und Roccat (Savu).


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Wo bei ich mir keine Savu kaufen würde, da sie einen Treiber braucht und dazu die bekannte Roccat Qualität. Wobei man da auf Erfahrungen warten muss.

Ich würde deswegen die Zowies bevorzugen


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (4. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit der Logitech G700?


----------



## RRCRoady (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte die Roccat Savu und die Kone[+] zum testen hier. Schon auf der Verpackung wirbt Roccat bei der Savu mit der Aufschrift dass die Maus auf langlebigkeit entwickelt wurde. Ob dem auch so ist wird sich zeigen 
Die Savu ist um einiges kleiner und auch leichter. Im Gegenzug ist die Kone[+] für größere Hände besser geeignet und hat die bessere Ausstattung. 
Da ich etwas größere Hände habe und gerne auch den ein oder andere Taste mehr auf der Maus habe, hab ich mich für die Kone[+] entschieden.
Wenn dir die Tasten der Savu reichen, würd ich eher zu dieser greifen.

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo bei ich mir keine Savu kaufen würde, da sie einen Treiber braucht und dazu die bekannte Roccat Qualität. Wobei man da auf Erfahrungen warten muss.


 
Die Savu braucht keinen Treiber, solange man nicht eigenständige Makros oder Spieleprofile oder eine spezielle Farbe in der Beleuchtung nutzen will!


----------



## zeldafan1 (4. Juni 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Logitech G700?


Die G700 ist eine Drahtlos-Maus und damit sehr schwer. Zudem setzt sie auf einen A9xxx-Lasersensor und hat somit Accel. Also für ernsthaftes Gaming nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juni 2012)

Ich würde "ernsthaftes Gaming" eher durch "professionelles Niveau" ersetzen. Vorher macht m.M. nach der Skill so viel aus, dass man das vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## Skeksis (4. Juni 2012)

Was soll denn bitte ernsthaftes Gaming sein? Voll ernster Spass? xD


----------



## vvoll3 (4. Juni 2012)

Naja wie wärs mit "kompetitiv auf höherem Niveau". So was wie die EAS 1.Div./2.Div. halt.


----------



## taso_1 (4. Juni 2012)

Also selbst habe eine m60 . ich bin absolut begeistert sie liegt angenehm in der hand trotz der ungewohnten form !?  der laser ist mehr als präzise die lift up funktion ist gut .. dpi stufenlos einstellbar .. progammierbar auf 3 stufen .. wenn du lustig bist kannst du auf die linke die rechte maustaste legen .. ach was erzähl ich noch das ist die beste maus die ich je hatte .. würde auf jeden fall die m60 nehmen


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (4. Juni 2012)

zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Die G700 ist eine Drahtlos-Maus und damit sehr schwer. Zudem setzt sie auf einen A9xxx-Lasersensor und hat somit Accel.


 
Ich besitze die Logitech G700 selber, da bei meiner Cyborg RAT 5 der Laser den Geist aufgegeben hatte.
 Das Gewicht empfinde ich nicht störend, aber du hast schon recht: sie ist etwas schwerer.

Zum Sensor: da habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Ahnung, worauf man achten muss 
Ich spiele jedenfalls hauptsächlich Battlefield 3 und Red Orchestra 2, und bin bis jetzt mit der Maus sehr zufrieden.
Vor allem die vielen zusätzlichen Tasten (zb.: für Granate, Nachladen, dpi +/-) sind sehr hilfreich


----------



## CyberLotus (5. Juni 2012)

Also keine Steelseries Xai? 
Schade.
Logitech G700?
Ne will keine Funk.
Zowie?
Will ich nicht sooo gerne.
Razer Deathadder?
Jo, währe ok, aber auch eher 2 Wahl.
Roccat Kone + oder Savu?
Mhh ansich schon, allerdings hatte ich mal ne Kova, die war zwar ganz ok, ging aber schnell kaputt.


Also entweder Razer oder Roccat....


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (5. Juni 2012)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Logitech G700?
> Ne will keine Funk.


 
Die kann man aber auch im Kabel-Modus verwenden  Aber wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, kann man natürlich nichts machen.
Ich will sie dir ja nicht verkaufen, von daher ist es mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, ob du dich dagegen entscheidest


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2012)

Warum keine Zowie?


----------



## lloyd6077 (6. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
2. optisch oder laser (5% accel)
3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
4. verarbeitung

kannst ja mal steelseries kinzu angle snapping in youtube eingeben dann siehste was prediction ist.

Die atm topmäuse sind die
Zowie ec1/2 eVo
Zowie am
Razer deathadder 3.5g
Logitech g400 (ja sie ist besser als die g500)
und vllt die roccat savu

Die restlichen mäuse sind alle einfach müll. Trau keinen bewertungen... 99% haben 0 ahnung und denken wegen buntem licht sind sie jetzt hero.


----------



## mrfloppy (6. Juni 2012)

warum ist die G400 besser als die G500 ??? ein wenig ahnungslos bin


----------



## lloyd6077 (6. Juni 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> warum ist die G400 besser als die G500 ??? ein wenig ahnungslos bin



G500 2 1/2 oder mehr jahre alt
Glaube hat prediction
g400 ab nr. 133333 kein angle snapping mehr und halt moderner


----------



## mrfloppy (6. Juni 2012)

habe selber die G500, wäre es merkbar im game wenn man mit der G400 spielt ?


----------



## lloyd6077 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich merk sowas recht schnell 
Geh mal in paint und zieh linien von links nach rechts.


----------



## mrfloppy (6. Juni 2012)

und das obwohl die g500 die teurere von beiden ist  naja mal schauen, bisher klappt es noch mit der g500


----------



## CyberLotus (10. Juni 2012)

Hat die razer deathadder denn auch eine 1:1 Übersetzung, wie die G400?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Juni 2012)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Hat die razer deathadder denn auch eine 1:1 Übersetzung, wie die G400?


 
Yup, hat sie.


----------



## Sadmod (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bin jetzt auf die G500 gewechselt und habe das komische Gefühl zunächst auf mein billig Mauspad geschoben, aber ein Wechsel hat auch nicht gerbracht, also: FINGER WEG!
Die Maus ist leider Ramsch. Xai und Sensei haben den gleichen Sensor, ebenso die Cyborg und G700. Also, weg von denen! Die Eingabe mit der G500 ist total schwammig und das gute Stück wird bald umgetauscht.
Die Razer sind ja hier laut Forum nicht alzu beliebt bzw. toll.
Also bleiben von den Lazermäusen nurmehr die M$ Bluetrack Sidewinder, welche extrem im Preis gestiegen sind. Die dürften zwar schon ihre Probleme haben, aber wenigstens ziehen sie nicht so nach. Werden aber halt nicht mehr Produziert von Microsoft (Konnte sie nicht auf der Homepage im Produktsortiment finden) und sind daher nur um den ca. doppelten Preis zu haben^^


Also bleiben wohl wirklich nur optische Mäuse auf die ich auch bald wechseln will.


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Juni 2012)

Wo liegt denn der unterschied zu optischen Mäusen ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auf die G500 gewechselt und habe das komische Gefühl zunächst auf mein billig Mauspad geschoben, aber ein Wechsel hat auch nicht gerbracht, also: FINGER WEG!
> Die Maus ist leider Ramsch. Xai und Sensei haben den gleichen Sensor, ebenso die Cyborg und G700. Also, weg von denen! Die Eingabe mit der G500 ist total schwammig und das gute Stück wird bald umgetauscht.
> Die Razer sind ja hier laut Forum nicht alzu beliebt bzw. toll.
> Also bleiben von den Lazermäusen nurmehr die M$ Bluetrack Sidewinder, welche extrem im Preis gestiegen sind. Die dürften zwar schon ihre Probleme haben, aber wenigstens ziehen sie nicht so nach. Werden aber halt nicht mehr Produziert von Microsoft (Konnte sie nicht auf der Homepage im Produktsortiment finden) und sind daher nur um den ca. doppelten Preis zu haben^^
> ...


 

Das die G700 den selben Sensor hat wie die Cyborg ist eine Gerücht und wie viele Gerüchte stimmt es nicht!!!

Sensor der G700: Sensor ADNS-9500


----------



## Sadmod (20. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das die G700 den selben Sensor hat wie die Cyborg ist eine Gerücht und wie viele Gerüchte stimmt es nicht!!!
> 
> Sensor der G700: Sensor ADNS-9500



Mein Fehler, die Cyborg nutzt den Twin Eye, wie die Razer.

Die G700 aber den gleichen wie die G500 und den mag ich gaaarnicht! Bzw. hat halt diese 5% Accel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, die Cyborg nutzt den Twin Eye, wie die Razer.
> 
> Die G700 aber den gleichen wie die G500 und den mag ich gaaarnicht! Bzw. hat halt diese 5% Accel.



Jap hat ne minimale Beschleunigung. Ich persönlich kann es nicht wahrnehmen aber das ist ja von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich!


----------



## Sadmod (20. Juni 2012)

Jo, also ich hab ja zuerst ein schwammiges Gefühl festgestellt und dann von den 5% Accel erfahren ^^ Also werd ichs wohl wahrnehmen und mir nicht nur einreden 

Aber ja unterschiedlich.


----------



## CyberLotus (20. Juni 2012)

Würde ich denn mit der Deathadder Blackedition "gut fahren" ohne accel usw. auf Stoffpads und dem Razer goliatus?


----------



## Sadmod (21. Juni 2012)

Denke schon, werden zumindest von allen hier empfohlen und wenn du das schwammige Gefühl der Laser merkst, solltest du definitiv zu so einer wie der Deathadder greifen.

Bedenke halt, dass es keine seperaten DPI Umschalter gibt!
dh. wenn du auf der Maus die Sensitivität ändern willst musst du dafür eine Daumentaste opfern!


----------

